# I am such a geek!



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm a geek.
I don't know the names you mentioned, but if I change them to the sheepherding world, I completely understand where you're coming from.
Actually, I was a bit starstruck when I met Sue.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah count me in.. I am sure at the invitational I will be a total idiot..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Yeah count me in.. I am sure at the invitational I will be a total idiot..


 
shoot you keep doing as well as you have with Titan and you'll be giving out autographs soon!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> shoot you keep doing as well as you have with Titan and you'll be giving out autographs soon!



"Rolls eyes".. yeah right.. Aren't you the funny girl!:doh:


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> Is there anyone else that views people that have become successful and well-known in dog sports as total celebrities, or are you all able to view them as real people that just have a talent?
> 
> I will admit to getting a little (lot) star-struck very easily. It's a little embarrassing actually.
> 
> Yesterday it was OMG LORIE JOLLY answered a retrieve question I had. A few months ago Gerianne Darnell emailed me to say she had seen some video of Flip on YouTube and I swear you'd have thought Angelina Jolie called to say she'd seen me in a feature film. When I got to sit across from Carolyn Scott at dinner one night you'd think I was sitting across from royalty.


And what of people that have actually met said trainers and might be their friend? They have elevated position too....*drool*


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> "Rolls eyes".. yeah right.. Aren't you the funny girl!:doh:


Hey I'm totally serious! I wasn't familiar with you before you started posting here, but I had certainly heard of Titan before then. I had even visited his webpage through Dal-Rhe  Keep it up, get some ideas for a book or a seminar going, and you'll be some hot stuff!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> And what of people that have actually met said trainers and might be their friend? They have elevated position too....*drool*


 
Well then I claim Michelle, we're "internet friends" right? Go ahead, drool away! I have friends in high places :


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Hey I'm totally serious! I wasn't familiar with you before you started posting here, but I had certainly heard of Titan before then. I had even visited his webpage through Dal-Rhe  Keep it up, get some ideas for a book or a seminar going, and you'll be some hot stuff!


Okay now that I have picked myself off the floor from laughing so hard I cried and wiping my tears..Jodi you totally crack me up!: You must be a blast to travel with. With all the motel antics and ring antics...just plain funny girl.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Well then I claim Michelle, we're "internet friends" right? Go ahead, drool away! I have friends in high places :


Tooooo Toooo funnyy......:doh:


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Lol...this post is too funny! I was all giddy when I saw Bridget Carlsen at a trial up here! My mentor is pretty well known...so I should feel great about that.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Lol...this post is too funny! I was all giddy when I saw Bridget Carlsen at a trial up here! My mentor is pretty well known...so I should feel great about that.


Who is your mentor? We are kinda in the same area...


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Well my mentor is the great Linda Koutsky. But she is now moved to Vermont...so we do lessons via the Internet. I will YouTube some videos for her and she will critique them for me and tell me what to watch out for...it's pretty fun doing it that way as well, now that we have her basic training philosophy down! ;P


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

You guys are way to funny!!! But I get "star struck" too.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a very hard time! Unexpectedly, one of our obedience... (I don't know what the word is...I love her a ton but haven't directly communicated with her...)... inspirations... was at a training conference in the spring. I went up to give her a thanks for her presentations a few years before, they'd completely changed my life in so many ways. I barely was able to stutter a thanks, let alone remember the questions I'd gathered over the past two years. And one of the speakers who I know a bit more, knew how much I loved this person and kinda threw me together for a picture later and "here, talk to her!" And again...I couldn't think of ANY of my questions.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Well I am feeling extra geeky this morning since I woke up to a personal email from Judie Howard in my mailbox to say she had seen Flip's video on youtube and was giving me some tips.

Geeky me got on my phone this morning just to see what emails I had gotten during the night and when I saw her name in the inbox I raced to school so I could read it.

I guess I could be the founding member of Obedience Geeks Anonymous :curtain:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Just wait until the end of the year.. I will be right there with you! I can't imagine all the really great trainers all in one spot.. I hope I don't embarass myself....


----------

